# Do any of you ladies chase steel?



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Haven't heard a peep out of another woman that is into chasing steelhead. 

Would love to get a few together and do a trip this fall. 

Anyone Game?


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I got started at it a couple years ago but didn't make it out last year. I don't know much but would like to go out again. I'll go with ya if you don't mind a newbie.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I got started at it a couple years ago but didn't make it out last year. I don't know much but would like to go out again. I'll go with ya if you don't mind a newbie.


I don't mind a newbie at all. In fact newbies are fun. I just got an old friend of mine into it this past spring. She loved it as long as she stayed warm. I'm proud to say she did her first net job on a nice buck from the Manistee. She actually surprised the heck out of me. But, we got the fish and he was tasty. She doesn't realize that she is slowly becoming an addict. :yikes:
My fall fishing is pretty well booked, but, hopefully between hunting and prior fishing committments we can get one weekend and tear'em up. 

WARNING: PROCEED WITH CAUTION

FISHING WITH RIVER LADY CAN CAUSE SERIOUS ADDICTION TO CHASING STEEL.  

We'll keep in touch.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I wish mine did but she is adicted to chasing "wallet"


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah, my fall gets pretty booked up. I wish I were addicted to justs one thing!!LOL Birds, fish, deer, archery, firearms, great fall biking


----------

